# Commonly mistyped words?



## Zero Angel (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone have one of these?

My most common is typing Smashwords Smaswh or Smawhswords or something like that. For some reason, the smash with a w after it always messes up my fingers. Smashw!


----------



## Chilari (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks to my broken keyboard, anything with a W in. It's overused because of the games I play where W is forward. I keep having to go back through everything I type to check I'm not missing a W, but there's usually one that slips through.

I do a lot of tehing - teh, tehre, tehy, tehse, trhee once.

Oh and construction. I keep missing out the S. Considering I work for a contruction construction company, this is not good.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2013)

The teh thing too...

I've also got and issue of having form for from, and when I go fast for becomes of r...

And I keep typing don;t, won;t instead of the don't...

I solved the problem though... I added them to my auto correct feature.


----------



## Kit (Mar 16, 2013)

"caffeine". I'm a  good speller, but that one often still gets me. I want to put the i before the e.

Also, "definitely". I know how to spell it, but my fingers get tangled up and put the 2nd "e" all sorts of different places.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 16, 2013)

"It's" instead of "its". A teacher taught it wrong when I was a child, as if "its" didn't exist, and now it's deeply rooted in my mind. >.>


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 16, 2013)

Chocolate misspelled as Chocolait, which is the French spelling. This crept up on me in highschool where I had to take French classes. 

But truth be told, there ain't enough posts in this thread to put up all the words I commonly misspell.


----------



## Devor (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't tell you how many times I type something and leave out the word "not."  If I don't catch it, it looks like I'm saying something that I'm saying.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 17, 2013)

Devor said:


> I can't tell you how many times I type something and leave out the word "not."  If I don't catch it, it looks like I'm saying something that I'm saying.



Oh I see what you did there.


----------



## Shockley (Mar 17, 2013)

Resistance (resistence), defiant (defient), reliant (relient) and I tend to put random numerals at the end of sentences because I slide over to the numpad for my periods.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 17, 2013)

Shockley said:


> Resistance (resistence), defiant (defient), reliant (relient) and I tend to put random numerals at the end of sentences because I slide over to the numpad for my periods.



You slide over to the numeral pad for your periods? Does this have a benefit or is the right-hand-third-finger-shift-down move too awkward?


----------



## Shockley (Mar 18, 2013)

I honestly have no idea why I do it.


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 18, 2013)

I always have to check for _het_ instead of he or her. _Het_ is the Dutch form of _it_ and my fingers type it automatically wrong. Often.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday I kept accidentally typing my own surname wrong, missing out the first E when I tried to create a new email for myself and again later when trying to log in to that email account.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 18, 2013)

Anything I type into an IM that has an 's at the end, because I always accidentally press Enter/Return instead of the apostrophe.

When I'm tired, every word is commonly mistyped.

When I'm not tired, the most common is probably AP (Ability Power) and AD (Attack Damage) in League of Legends. I always confuse the two and wonder why people start calling me bad for no real reason.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 18, 2013)

That reminds me that I will sometimes pluralize words by using an 's !!!

Very frustrating. No idea where that habit came from.


----------



## Kit (Mar 18, 2013)

Our mailserver is named "Spiritdancers.org", and I often mistype e-mail addys with "Spritdancers" or sometimes "spitdancers"


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 18, 2013)

I can almost guarantee I will type jsut instead of just everyday, as most of you are well aware by now XD


----------



## Shockley (Mar 28, 2013)

Another thing I do: I tend to mistype the url of this website, all the freakin' time.


----------



## Filk (Mar 30, 2013)

I misspell poeple and thoguh all the time.


----------



## Rhizanthella (Apr 5, 2013)

Believe(beleive), finally(finnaly or finnally), guard(gaurd)


----------



## CreatorOfBotis (Apr 6, 2013)

I have an unfortunate time mixing up India and Indiana - I went to school in Indiana but have a lot of friends from India ... I never know when to stop typing. 

Also tend to screw up anything with w, e, and r in it (like screw, which I originally had as screwer ...) and often end up making present tense verbs instead of past tense (dances instead of danced, etc.) - why do the s and d have to be right next to each other?!


----------

